# my new addition.



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

That's wild!! I kinda like it honestly. It's different for me, and functional as heck. 
I really like the tri axle probly the most. Makes it look beefy. But I'm sure it weighs nothing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice, have fun with that! I guess looks can be deceiving because I'm scratching my head about where everyone fits, lol. The living quarters are smaller the I'm imagining I think!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Three axles That must have some weight to it. Can you give some measurment Length, brand etc. Hey whats it worth


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*equi trek*

hiya ill have to measure it for you.
the weight fully laden is 3600-3200 kgs that the max payload with 2 horses and belly tank and extras.
i think it has a belly tank for water i would say 30 litres of water that feeds the horse shower and the sink and the toilet.
the rear has 2 lockers i holds the tack and the other holds the spare wheel and the horse shower and im going to equip it with its own jack and tool box so in the event any thing should happen we can get out of trouble.
i have a nissan pajero long wheel base in the last string as a gift horse.
i went about 100 miles to get it.
i admit i was a bit taken back by the size and its ideal to hit the coast with and also shows.
brand new here thay retail for £14000 plus so this one is a second hand trailer 2004 was the date of manafacture.
i payed £6800 for it.
it has low profile tires.
it towed along the freeway at 60 mph and it was as steady as a rock.
so im going to fit it with a mains power hookup and a leasure battory charger and a small genarator if we are away from mains power.
also i am going to perchase a microwave oven.
and rule of thumb a fire extinwisher and also a carbondioxide alarm if your useing gas heating.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

That is wild looking!!! Quincy will be traveling in style with that one!!
When you get to the coast, You must post photos for us!!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pictures of trailer at the coast.*

when we go we will up date you on how we are doing.
i decided i wanted one for a while now i will use this one for shows and holidays away from home.
many thanks taffy clayton when we are at the coast youl be updated.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*equitrek.*

ill have to look up the equitrek star trecker.
i beleave the data for weights will be the same as mine .
mine is an older version but there is 2 trailer manafactures combined here.
there have been some reports that the new ones have some silght problems but thats hear say so i cant comment there.
i have been checking the electrical systemds out and traced another cable and found another leasure battory in line with the fuse box.
so the adaption some one put on has been removed that was another leisure battery with crockadile clips.
so if there was a bad or uncharged battery one will pull the other one down so the one in the front has been removed.
the one i have found has proper terminals on the poles.
i fitted a new gas bottle and a new regulator and have checked out the stove and the grill thay are a ok.
and also checked out the fridge as well and there was heat riseing from the exhust as it was running on gas.
one of the marker lights was coroded and the turminal broken off but i have solderd it back on and have used silicon to keep out the moisture.
and the cables returminated so i have the side marker lights eluminated.
i found a brand new fire extingwisher and fitted it near the cooker.
all the electrical circuits are working fine.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*fiting out.*

i have orderd a zig charger which will allow the battory to charge at 12 amps and float to keep the levle topped up.
with the zig charger i will incorparate a battery volt meater to tell me the condition of the battory.
with that im going to put a mains hook up loop to support the charger and a double socket.
and also have a microwave oven to.
i have also got a carbon monoxide alarm just to be safe i think thay can be a life saver.
the horse shower is going to have a new hose pipe and a new shower head as well.
i am going to fit a tap to i can turn it off and im hopeing the water preasure will get 50% better as it will stop the air and running out of the horse shower that has no stop valve at all. 
and it now will be isolated.
the hook up plug will have a jumper cable made so it will plug in to the new trailer socket and into the existing rcd/mcb fuse box that i all ready have.
so that all the electrical equipment is proteted eather from a mains hook up or in a parking lot with a generator.
the other end of the trailer were the horse shower is im going to fit an extra fire extingwisher in case of emergenceys.
i have a dvd tv set and ill be takeing my lap top to when we are on the move.
ill take some pictures tomorrow so progress is being made and it will be a trailer that ill like to my own standard.
if you need any help on auxillary chargeing circuits like im makeing ill be glad to help you and im going to supply pictures so if you woild like to do the same to yours.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*heres a few up grades.*


































































heres some pictures of the side ramp down the horse wash now has a proper tap to shut off the horse shower.
and the water pipe keeps its vacume and does not run back to the belly tank and have to be reprimed when on demand.
i have fitted a fire blanket and a fire extinwisher near the cooker and also a carbonmonoxide alarm.
and a new twin twinn 8 watt flouresent light fiting for the toilet.
and i have installed a new hose pipe and hose end and quick release fitings.
and also another fire extinwisher in the rear locker were the horse wash is.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Totally amazing!! We have nothing like this here - that I've seen, anyhow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have never seen a trailer like that, very unique compared to ours in North America! Enjoy!


----------



## ladyicon (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow that is different. Nothing in the US looks like that. I like it.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*dimentions of star treker large.*
















































































here is some dimentions of the equitrek star trecker large.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*equitrek*









i have measured mine and its 21'0 feet long from hitch to grooms back door.
width is 7'0 feet.
hight from ground to roof 10'0 feet.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Given the prices we pay in New Zealand for horse floats you got a good buy


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*trailer.*

hiya stan and thank you for your kind words the other pics are taken by camra sorry for the poor resolution.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

View attachment 228402


View attachment 228410


Heres a couple of photos of my new float it's an Ifor Williams made in Wales.
Rear load side unload two horse no accommodation. New $16,000 NZD I'm afraid when over nighting we pitch a tent and that was brought from the USA, cheeper and just as good as any in NZ. I would rather have a rig like yours but with the narrow hilly country roads we travel when going for a trek we have to take that into account when towing.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*horse trailers and camping out.*

hiya stan i will tell you its great doing what you do.
we use to do that and go to a place called hackney park in the new forest.
the place is owned by chris and helen and thay breed and drive hackney horses.
and from there you can enter the forest and drive or ride the trails there and see all the native new forest ponys that roam the forest.
i have had such a great time like you will have there.
i use to have a motorised box and my frend would take tammy and i would have tricky and my governess cart.
we would set up tents in the same paddock as the horses and put electric up as to protect the tents.
i would say this its great to camp out with them and haveing barbeques as well and haveing the horses around was realy special.
we use to drive to the pub in a place called sway my girl frend is disabled and we use to have pub lunches and tricky was with us to and my frends horse as well shalico.
my frend does ingerance rideing and we had a great time.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*ifor williams*

hiya stan you have got a nice trailer there.
my frend carol has on the same to and my second trailer is an older ifor williams to.
my barn owner carols daughter sold her trailer and her mum has moved to a place called suffolk hunstanton by the sea.
so i have brought a second hand ifor williams so sarah can take her horses out.
so the trailer is a pool trailer for our small yard.
i am going to gift it to her although it came from my frend dell who has given up horses its a shame he is an x race jocky and is a great frend.i am now going to find pictures for you so you can see them.
also thank you for shareing you horses and all the pictures you have there.
and thank you for shareing them you have a wounderful country there and beautiful horses to.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

How cool! I've never seen anything like this. Looks like it would be great for any kind of trip!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*trailers and my old horse box.*


















































heres some pictures of the trailers and my old motorised horse box as well.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*curtains on equitrek.*

































i got some curtain hooks and started fitting the curtains that i found in a storage locker.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*curtains on equitrek.*

















i have got to adjust the curtain sashes as thay are designed for a house so i have pulled them through and found to be good so a final adjustment to finish them off.
i will be makeing a hook up harness with a gen set for the trailer and i will guide you through the wireing.
the plan is to wire up the zig battery charger to an internal socket and have a double socket in the trailer as well for aplyances.
and a lead to go to were the sink is for a socket for the microwave.
the leasure battery is going to be in the front storage compartment in a battery box and the chargeing lines will terminate there and a plug for the jumper wire to be fitted on to a junction box.
i am also thinking about mounting a 2 gang spliter box with rcd and mcb fuses on a small fiber glass post with a base.
and to fit with it a photo electric cell to turn a 8 watt flouresent light as a pourch light for out side when mains power hook up and generator power.
and a couple more side marker lights as well 2 red ones to show out were the rear of the trailer is whilst reversing in the dark.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

That's pretty wild! Wish I could find something like that.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have never seen a trailer like this before. That would be my dream trailer!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*horse trailer wireing so far.*


































































heres the trailer hook up pedastool as discribed in the trailer hook up.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*trailer wireing.*


















































heres the twin socket i have to get some longer screws to go into the socket fixing.
you can see the zig charger and the junction box and also the fused isolation swich for the zig charger.
were it needed 1 25 amp fuse inline between the zig charger and the battory i have included another on the negative side so its double insulated.
you can see the 12 volt 2.5 mm cables comeing out of the zig charger to the fuses and out to the battory.
you can see were the sink is i have the cut out ready for for the single socket.
you can also see the fire angle carbon monoxide alarm and the fire blanket and fire extinwisher.
and also the fire angle smoke alarm on the cealing so its all takeing shape.
i have tested the charger and i had the isolation swich off and the charger supplyed the horse box power lights and toilet.
so i turned on the isolation swich and it supplyed the battory and was chargeing the battory up as i had it all hooked up on an old generator via the trailer pedastool.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow the trailers there are totally different compared to ours. It's nice inside the living part...Have fun with it and post pics of your journey's


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*trailer when going on a jurney.*

i will keep you up dated as i am finishing off the wireing to day and going to check all the systems.
i have a gas leak on the fridge im going to tend to as well on a joint so thats the next thing on the agenda.
then the horse area replace the rubber matting then put some new screws in the ramp.
thanks for your kind reply.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Gah, I'm jelly!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*wireing horse floor.*

































































i had tested the sockets and the auxillary systems and thay are fine.
i then fixted the gas leak on the fridge as it was a leaky joint.
i also tested the microwave and had a latew breakfast so that works fine.
i also brought in the tv dvd player and had that working on the old gen set that is suplying mains power.
you can see the trailer hook up piller i made pluged in to the trailer vai the gen set.
and the wireing in the black conduit in to the gray junction box on the chassis ans the blue plug were the hook up extention lead plugs in.
and i cut out the bad section of rubber mating and a new section is waiting to be fitted after i clear up the old debris that was under the old matting.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*battory box.*

i forgot to mention the battory box were there is a 110 amp deep cycle leasure battory were it connects to the trailer fuse box.
and the chargeing supply from the zig charger.
you can see the battory led status guage showing the state of the battory condition.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*gen set and floor and unit light.*

































heres a picture of the bed set i have brought for the trailer.
i have also fitted a flouresent light under the top cubbard so it lights up the cooker and the sink.
i have cut the floor to size so it is ready to be glued in.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*generator.*

also a generator for mains power supply when out at shows or at the beach.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*new section of rubber floor.*

























i have cut and glued the rubber matting down on the floor and sat some bricks on it so it sticks were it lays as it is cureing.
i have also swapped the doubble light swich into a trebble switch 1 swich is the master from left to right centure is for the kitchen coubbard under light and the third is for the intearia light.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

michaelvanessa said:


> View attachment 258722
> 
> 
> View attachment 258730
> ...


 
Your pooring a few pennies into this trailer are you close to being finished.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Very nice and a nice job doing all the fixing too! We haven't got a THING here in the US that even resembles that. It looks very comfy! I like it.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*finishing trailer.*

to dream catcher arabians and stan.
im almost there i just have the ramp to do now and the marker lights.
i also have new beding so im going to set up the beding so it will give you some idears for the horse forum comunaty.
i was going to remove the other section of rubber mating but that was not dammaged so i decided why make more work.
i also have a few scufs to tend to on the body work as well.
as soon as i have done the other stages ill up date this trailer blog.
i hope this blog helps and inspires trailer owners and gives them idears for when thay are out and about at the shows or the trails and far away from home but with the comferts of home.
many thanks for reading.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*weight*

to stan ill take a picture of the plate she weighs 3500 kgs fully loaded and has the axle load weights but i wont be running with the weight pay load as i have a 16hh cob and a section a welsh pony so we are below that weight.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*weight plates.*

i have taken a couple of pictures of the axle weight plates and hitch train weight plate.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*equi trec pics*

View attachment 261874


heres my lap top working on mains power supply.

View attachment 261890


here is the generator for mains power stowed in its compartment with the adaptor lead mains plug to blue commando socket.

View attachment 261898


heres trick and quincy beside there new trailer.

View attachment 261906


View attachment 261914


here is a caravan hook up post box it is equiped with 2 16 amp rcd/mcb units and also a pair of electric meters to read the cosumption of the trailer.









heres a picture with the curtains open with the under cubbard light on.
the trailer is here to have a few scuffs done on the body work.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*attachments*


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*tricky and tammy clock.*









heres a clock that reminds me of how tricky and tammy were in the paddocks and even taken for walks in hand when we stoped to talk to people.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*gas leak on equal tee on gas pipe.*









































































we have a gas leak on the equal tee joint in the gas line.
as you can see the fridge pulled out and the equal tee undone and coverd in sealer as well so the sealer is also crushed up with the olive on the joints.
the scuffs and the dammage i did at the rear lighr is well underway and filled with fiberglass.
and is being sprayed tomorrow.
i have cleaned the horse acomadation as it was filthy from the previous owner the water was jet black.
im going to give it another going over tomorrow to realy spruce it up.
i have also brought 2 mangers that fit on the breast bar as well.
and the fridge in operation keeping some cokes chilled as we worked on the trailer.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*equitrek.*

here is my equitrek pulled out of the yard ready to be maked up and painted.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*masked up ready to paint.*

masked up ready to paint.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

here is a horse and human first aid kit on board for emergencys.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*equi trek paint and filled skuff marks.*

the scuff marks are filled and the dammage i made when i reversed at 2330 when i got the trailer home has been repaired.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*trailer cleaned portable mangers and panic quick release bungies.*









































here is the portable maingers and the horse area is thougherley cleaned and also i have perchased some quick release bungies as well.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*trailer arrived at the other yard.*

















here is the trailer back at the other yard and stabled there.
i have to put some screws in the ramp and also i have a reverceing camra on order as there is a blind spot when reverceing whilst turning so i have opted for a wireless camra set.
and an air pump for my blow up matrice.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*equi-trek large.*

i think this is an equitrek large capable of transporting 2x 18 hh + horses straight load rear faceing.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*marker lights.*

i have started on the extra marker lights as there is no amber one on the rear side so to add extra visability i have added them.
also i have added a red marker light so i know were the rear of the trailer is whilst reversing.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*marker lights.*

the marker lights have been terminated and thay are all lit up.
i have also fitted the reverseing camra next to the licence plate holder.
this is another chapter compleated.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Looks like things are coming right along!


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

great job with the decals on the trailer. I love the equi-trec with its living space. 
you take care of your shoulder working on that. x


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*shoulder.*

i will do i have to compleat the trailer blog here and im back at work with my shoulder.
i will supply the pictures of the cctv system and the fores and against wire less.
i kept looseing the picture so i have decided to hard wire it and will post the wireing diagram as well so you also can studdy and hopefully be helpfulll for other trailer owners.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Looking good. Here in the states we put reflective tape on our trailers. Especially the sides of them. I use DOT tape. Which is what they use on semis. Here is a pic of my rig. The reflection from the camp fire shows how the tape lights up. I like being seen especially towing at night...:wink:


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*reflective dotape*

hiya mingiz and thank you for shareing your picture of your trailer and your campfire.
it looks like you have had a great time there.
many thanks michael.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*mingiz dot tape and trailer.*

the dot tape looks great and its a good efective idear when out on the road.
and your trailer can be seen from all angles.
many thanks.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*holiday.*

































































hiya the holiday went well and the car coped quite well.
i could have done with a bit more horse power though and it performed well as its only a 4 pot engine 2.8 turbo.
my fault again every thing included the kitchin sink.
the hills were a little bit slow and i nersed the car and kept the revs low.
boy you knew when the pair of them were on board the hill to come from the barn is 10% grade for about 1/2 mile well we chuged up there at 25 mph.
we built up speed slowley and was at 60mph on the open road and it seemed that the trailer was not there at all whilst i was in overdrive.
we had a great time at my frends new home and private barn.
i must admit the wind cought us as we had heavy gales on the way and i was on a viduct open with a cross wind it took me once so i took out both lanes just to play safe so i could correct any over steer produced by the wind.
its about 100 foot drop the other side of the crash barrier.
we made it back home ok but the car smelt a bit hot though.
as i had it serviced and the oil leak fixed on the rocker cover gaskit replaced.
so the generator performed well on the first night the gales came and the trailer was rocking a bit lol.
had plenty of rides but did not drive and did fence work there and fixed all the paddocks electric fences as well and also a new mains energiser.
i have been a bit busy with drainage on my barn and with work sorry about the long time to follow up on this string.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*trailer.*

also sorry the camra lenz had misted up.









heres tricky haveing fun in the sea even though we did not drive i ptomised him i would take him back there.
he enjoyed him self splashing in the waves.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Sounds like you have had a good time I assume you had the wife, girlfriend with you can't remember if you said you were married or not. 
What was the tow vehicle I tow my float with an Isuzu bighorne 3.1 turbo auto diesel. I had to put a very large transmission oil coller on the front. That sorted a lot of the heating issues autos can be struck with.

It looks like you have done a great job with the float and you are enjoying your horses.
I've not done much riding of late to busy getting myself fit for a spot of deer hunting next month.


----------

